# Anleitung



## t-rock (2. März 2004)

Ich hab mir reason gekauft, leider nur mit englischer Anleitung, da ich leider weniger sprachbegabt bin und suche suche ich eine deutsche .pdf  version der Anleitung.


----------



## Julien (4. März 2004)

No comment..
 

bzw.. will ja nicht böse sein.. aber im Google findes du sicher eine D-Anleitung


----------



## Arno (25. März 2004)

*Reason 2.5*

Vieleicht hilft Dir dieser Link weiter

http://www.propellerheads.de/index.php3


Viel Spaß 


Arno


----------

